# Advice needed... bad mold issue in apt we are renting



## erinmattsmom88 (Oct 28, 2010)

Me, DH, DD and DS rent an apartment. It's actually one-half of a duplex. About two weeks ago, DH went under the crawl space, on a hunch, and discovered a terrible mold/moisture control problem. It needs professional mold remediation per DH. My DH works in a similar industry and knows about this kind of stuff. Anyway, the hunch that he had that led him to inspect the crawl space dawned on him because me and the kids have been very ill, continuously, since late August/early September. My kids have had bad colds that have lingered with lingering coughs and congestion. We have not had a break at all. I have been ill since a few days before Halloween. The illness has changed and evolved over these last several weeks. I finally went to urgent care two weeks ago, and was diagnosed with a bad sinus infection and bronchitis. It is getting better, but is still lingering. A few days ago, my DH came down with it too. We had a lot of rain second half of October/first week or two of November, which DH feels contributed greatly to what is currently going on with the mold problem. Going back to the mold discovery, he texted our landlords the next morning and they acted like they were going to pursue getting the situation taken care of immediately. We have not heard anything from them since that day. I stay home a lot, as I homeschool our kids, and have not seen anyone come out to look at the problem. We have had no communication with our landlords regarding this issue at all. Besides a landlord/tenant relationship, we also have a personal, friend relationship with our landlords. We've known them for a long time. If we did not have this personal relationship with them, I'd be calling and texting them everyday wanting to know what is going on. So, we are in a weird position in a way. Not sure how to handle this with them going forward. Do we ask about it? Do we let it lie and wait? Or, do we make plans to move out? We have lived here 3-1/2 years. The first two years we had a lease, the last year and half we've been without a lease so, we could move out anytime (with 30 days notice, of course) if it came to that. I'm torn because a) I want to give them a chance to act, but b) I don't feel like they are acting quick enough or maybe not at all, which we are not happy with. It's not like they are dragging their feet with yard maintenance. Mold is a serious health hazard and they should be making some effort to do something, right? My parents are health professionals and think we are crazy to stay here any longer.


----------



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

Your kids come before your friends. 

Certified letter. Rent withheld. Receipt sent. Problem solved.

Check your local laws, there probably some variation of this process available for you to use.


----------



## erinmattsmom88 (Oct 28, 2010)

Yep, you're right. My wait-and-see option was going to last until Dec. 15th at which time if there still is no action, we'd be giving our notice to vacate. I am already looking at houses to rent if it comes to that.


I forgot to mention yesterday, before the mold was discovered, we were informed our rent will go up another $100/month starting in January. Well, with this issue, we will not pay more. DH and I already determined that.


Friday is a full two weeks that they have known about the mold. We will contact them again. That is plenty of time.... to at least get a company or two out here to give an estimate. Communication with us would be nice. My mind is telling me that the lack of communication may mean they aren't in a rush. Their answer to our inquiry on Friday will solidify our course of action. We had decided months ago that we were going to move out early summer and buy a house. However, if they aren't doing anything about this then we will have to move and rent another year. It's not my preference, but we'll just have to do what we have to.


----------



## erinmattsmom88 (Oct 28, 2010)

Ha, forgot I posted this. Moved out of that place almost two months ago. Nothing was ever done about the mold.


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

So glad your family is no longer breathing that!


----------



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

Happy for you, sad for the new renters


----------

